# Additions to TBT



## Horus (Jan 18, 2015)

There hasn't been a thread really dedicated for what people would like to see added to TBT to make it better, so here it is. Feel free to contribute ideas, add on to existing ideas or parts of TBT, and discuss other peoples' ideas.

More TBT skins
Currently, we only have two skins for TBT (Three if you count the mobile version but we aren't going to) and having the same one two for five years is really dull. I guess you could argue the main skin changes on the time but there are versions of it that people like and don't like. Making you stuck in a give and take situation with it. The other skin, is bright white and just hurts to look at.

Instead we could go with a theme from the past site;






Or, we can use an existing theme from The Woods;





Either way, I honestly just want a skin that doesn't burn my eyes at 6 AM.

Dislike button
It's hard to voice your opinion of a post when your only option is to "like" it.

Uploading Images directly to TBT
Currently, the image uploader is awful. If there is a way to either improve it or disable it altogether, it'd be greatly appreciated. As is, it only creates problems for new members.



Irc contributions to this thread;


<oath2order> jer can we have the moon in the banner during mm3ds release

<oath2order> i want the majora's mask moon as a permanent thing on the night skin


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 18, 2015)

I dislike your post so I'm liking it instead.

*Just kidding I always have to keep my computer brightness at 10-20% when on TBT because my eyes are sensitive. I would love to help make a skin for TBT.


----------



## Murray (Jan 18, 2015)

dislike button is like cyber bully central, you can troll people enough with the like button


----------



## Alice (Jan 18, 2015)

Dislike button is a bad idea. Sorry, horse.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2015)

i wouldnt mind a place where i could talk about myself and my leading man jesus


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, uhh, the dislike button is probably a very very very very bad idea. Let's be honest, I wouldn't say that everyone on TBT is mature enough to handle a dislike button.  

The other ideas I like though, and it'd be nice to have a change of backgrounds.


----------



## Coach (Jan 18, 2015)

I would like the option to pick what theme you want on, with normal day and night ones staying with some added colour swaps for Pink trees and stuff, also with the option to put on the event themed ones during holidays.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2015)

I am so pro for a dislike button it is not even funny


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm against the dislike button, and I don't see the like button being put to much use either. More themes though? Yes.


----------



## Horus (Jan 18, 2015)

Murray said:


> dislike button is like cyber bully central, you can troll people enough with the like button





Alice said:


> Dislike button is a bad idea. Sorry, horse.





Yui Z said:


> Yeah, uhh, the dislike button is probably a very very very very bad idea. Let's be honest, I wouldn't say that everyone on TBT is mature enough to handle a dislike button.
> 
> The other ideas I like though, and it'd be nice to have a change of backgrounds.





Cory said:


> I am so pro for a dislike button it is not even funny



By no means is the dislike button beneficial to TBT but it'd let me carry out my fantasy of hating people without getting warnings


----------



## Justin (Jan 18, 2015)

Horus said:


> By no means is the dislike button beneficial to TBT but it'd let me carry out my fantasy of hating people without getting warnings



You can still hate them in your mind.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 18, 2015)

I dislike the dislike button idea...


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2015)

Horus said:


> By no means is the dislike button beneficial to TBT but it'd let me carry out my fantasy of hating people without getting warnings



u can pm them to me!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2015)

More skins would be nice. At least the old Zetaboard one you posted, that one is pretty sleek.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2015)

how about notifications for when you get your posts liked

since I'm about 99% sure we all forget it's there unless someone mentions it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> how about notifications for when you get your posts liked
> 
> since I'm about 99% sure we all forget it's there unless someone mentions it



I like this idea. I have no idea when someone likes my post and would love to see when someone agrees C:


----------



## Murray (Jan 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> how about notifications for when you get your posts liked
> 
> since I'm about 99% sure we all forget it's there unless someone mentions it



if this happens i will actively like every post i see

it's not like it's significant if someone likes your post anyway, if you go on your profile you can see who likes your junk


----------



## P.K. (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it would be nice if you get a notification if someone quotes you or replies to your thread.
I'm rather forgetful so sometimes I'd forget I spoke to someone regarding something like a trade until the next day or something.


----------



## Caius (Jan 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> I think it would be nice if you get a notification if someone quotes you or replies to your thread.
> I'm rather forgetful so sometimes I'd forget I spoke to someone regarding something like a trade until the next day or something.



I'm also fond of this idea


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> I think it would be nice if you get a notification if someone quotes you or replies to your thread.
> I'm rather forgetful so sometimes I'd forget I spoke to someone regarding something like a trade until the next day or something.



XenForo has this  I'm sure there's a mod for it


----------



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

I want a notification when someone mentions my name in a thread or replies. That way I can hunt down who's talking about me behind my back and teach them a lesson or reply to someone reply about my reply to a thread or my thread.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

lmao 'dislike button is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!'

there could be different themes pertaining to acnl like shops (able sisters, nooklings, club lol, museum, retail, whatever) and the island and whatever


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> lmao 'dislike button is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> there could be different themes pertaining to acnl like shops (able sisters, nooklings, club lol, museum, retail, whatever) and the island and whatever



^^ I second this.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I'm also fond of this idea





oath2order said:


> XenForo has this  I'm sure there's a mod for it



lol I only saw these replies now. See what I mean?

I'm unfamiliar with XenForo but I checked it out and I need to buy it...? And I don't think I'd just want to download the demo if it's something I want in the long run.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> ^^ I second this.



LIKE..................... the tree could change too if its a diff outside theme like there can be apple/orange/lemon/pear/cherry/whatever (all as different themes)
no sep grass ones for each one tho thats ridiculous
lets see
museum, retail, nooklings (maybe just the first or whatever), able sisters, kicks (idk people dont seem to like him), town hall, mayb?? train station??????/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> You can still hate them in your mind.



thats no fun



DarkOnyx said:


> I dislike the dislike button idea...



youre no fun


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> You can still hate them in your mind.



That's true. Only the mind readers will get into fights with people who hate them, but chooses not to express their hate. Does anybody have that power? No.

I agree that we don't need a dislike button. People have the potential to abuse it. I remember in LBP2 that there was a boo rating, and some update in 2012 dropped the boo rating from the game because of abuse. If they abuse that rating, I don't think we should have the down vote option.


----------



## queertactics (Jan 19, 2015)

I really really really like the notifications for replies idea. Also what about an addition to the user sidebar that says what time zone theyre in? I know its on their page but its still useful to know at a glance if someone I'm trading with is at 1am or 10pm


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Alice said:


> Dislike button is a bad idea. Sorry, horse.



I don't think dislike button is a good idea either. I don't even know why they added the like button in the first please. Not many people actually uses it.


----------



## kassie (Jan 19, 2015)

*wishes there was a dislike button to dislike your idea about dislike buttons* 

No but seriously I like the idea of having more skin choices and being notified if a user has quoted/replied to me. I'd also really love the ABD interest back.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I don't think dislike button is a good idea either. I don't even know why they added the like button in the first please. Not many people actually uses it.



I make sure to actively use it. For so long we had been suppressed by the dictatorship and finally we are able to express our simple agreement or like of a single post without having to contribute to the topic. It's fine if you don't use it but I hope some more people start to get use out of it


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> I make sure to actively use it. For so long we had been suppressed by the dictatorship and finally we are able to express our simple agreement or like of a single post without having to contribute to the topic. It's fine if you don't use it but I hope some more people start to get use out of it



I actually do use it. I am too hoping that more people will start using the "like" function.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 19, 2015)

>more skins 
pls Jer
pls


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

make the dislike button ANONYMOUS there problem solved


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> make the dislike button ANONYMOUS there problem solved



worked for tumblr so i dont see the problemo!


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> make the dislike button ANONYMOUS there problem solved



why would u want that??
anything anonymous on this site costs tbt bells!!1!!


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> make the dislike button ANONYMOUS there problem solved



making it anonymous would be horrible because I'd just dislike anything and everything that people like trundle post


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> making it anonymous would be horrible because I'd just dislike anything and everything that people like trundle post



Life's short. Too short to be wasting away my youth on a forum whose inhabitants pay minimal attention to my contribution towards this community. Heck, this community is so superficial and temporary. The fact is that very little of you have actually realized this. I constantly come onto this forum and see regular users on here, such as (forgive me if I misspell your username) Jake., Houndoomed, Sockhead (all of the staff) and it's just struck me that I feel pity for you. I feel pity for everybody that has been lured into this website by the fascination from one small little game. I've realized that I have wasted so many hours on this website, and it really does sting the back of my mind when I acknowledge this. I've known about this forum since City Folk's release date - 2008. Since then I've often found myself creeping my way back to TBT in an effortless desperation to seek entertainment; to seek a method of venting out my real life problems and dilemmas into the form of online-content. Online-content that would gain me attention - something which I primarily hate, but I think it's the anonymity of TBT which makes me love it (and just to clarify, I have no daddy issues or anything like that. I'm a perfectly ordinary guy with an ordinary social life and family).


----------



## Horus (Jan 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> You can still hate them in your mind.



Jubs stop, you're triggering and oppressing me


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

I think the 2015 calendar would make a great addition to TBT


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 19, 2015)

I bet this has already been said but I'm too lazy to look but if you REALLY want the satisfaction of disliking something, like it, and then dislike it right after. Don't post about your dislike for something though if you can't do it in a respectful manner. It's fine to not like something but, if you're going to voice why, don't belittle or make those who agree with it feel bad.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I bet this has already been said but I'm too lazy to look but if you REALLY want the satisfaction of disliking something, like it, and then dislike it right after. Don't post about your dislike for something though if you can't do it in a respectful manner. It's fine to not like something but, if you're going to voice why, don't belittle or make those who agree with it feel bad.



That is a good idea I will use it thanks Kaiaa


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2015)

[20:33:33] <Cory> OMGFGGFFGFF
[20:33:37] <Cory> THE CALENDAR
[20:33:41] <Bidoof> ?
[20:33:45] <Cory> I-I-I-I-I-I-ITS UPDATED
[20:33:49] <Bidoof> theres a hot boys of tbt 2015 calendar
[20:33:50] <Bidoof> ?
[20:33:56] <oath2order> Bidoof: http://www.belltreeforums.com/calendar.php
[20:34:04] <oath2order> that updated, it used to not have 2015 on it

Jer listens


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> [20:33:33] <Cory> OMGFGGFFGFF
> [20:33:37] <Cory> THE CALENDAR
> [20:33:41] <Bidoof> ?
> [20:33:45] <Cory> I-I-I-I-I-I-ITS UPDATED
> ...



I didn't even know there was a calendar


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> [20:33:33] <Cory> OMGFGGFFGFF
> [20:33:37] <Cory> THE CALENDAR
> [20:33:41] <Bidoof> ?
> [20:33:45] <Cory> I-I-I-I-I-I-ITS UPDATED
> ...



We don't know that it was jer yet.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> I am so pro for a dislike button it is not even funny



oғ coυrѕe yoυ are cory


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

here are the additions I think the mods might consider~
---------------------------------------------------------------
- being able to close threads in some forums especially in brewster's cafe! please!
- being able to delete comments but it's just minor
- the dreaded picture attachment thing! I think it's broken and needs to be removed but that's just me
- the most important thing: more emoticons! oh please! the ones we already have are awful and I think many people agree!
----------------------------------------------------------------
I hope at least one mod sees this haha. I also want them them to know that I'm very appreciative and thankful for everything they're doing for us 

thank you~


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> here are the additions I think the mods might consider~
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> - being able to close threads in some forums especially in brewster's cafe! please!
> - being able to delete comments but it's just minor
> ...



The emoticons just got redesigned.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Justin said:


> You can still hate them in your mind.





DarkOnyx said:


> I dislike the dislike button idea...





oath2order said:


> how about notifications for when you get your posts liked
> 
> since I'm about 99% sure we all forget it's there unless someone mentions it





R-Cookies said:


> here are the additions I think the mods might consider~
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> - being able to close threads in some forums especially in brewster's cafe! please!
> - being able to delete comments but it's just minor
> ...



if you want more emoticons then copy paste into


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2015)

can we have a sonic fanfic day where we read the worst sonic fanfics aloud


----------

